
What Content Dominates on YouTube? - mooreds
https://blog.pex.com/what-content-dominates-on-youtube-390811c0932d
======
doh
Great to see this posted to HN. I'm the author of the article. Let me know if
you have any questions.

~~~
mkj
The "Distribution of content by category" graph would be better as raw numbers
rather than percentages. It's hard to tell if the non-gaming categories are
shrinking in real terms or just crowded out by Gaming.

~~~
doh
It’s hard to do it as the numbers of videos are growing quickly year by year.

BTW it’s the latter

